# Ghost Bike Klamotten



## Ghostin (8. Februar 2008)

Hej verrückte Biker,

bereite mich schon mal langsam auf die geniale Bikesaison vor und hab da mal ne Frage an Euch.

Fahre ein Ghost Bike und möchte mich mit Ghost Bike Klamotten ausstatten.

Was haltet ihr von der Verarbeitung der Textilien bzw. die Polster der Hose usw.??? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weitere gute Bike Klamotten empfehlen, natürlich gute Verarbeitung für einen fairen Preis. Ich bin heiß auf Eure Antworten!!!

Vielen lieben Dank schon im Voraus und es grüßt ganz lieb aus dem Südschwarzwald die verrückte Ghostin


----------



## blackghost (9. Februar 2008)

ich würde Vorschlagen Du schaust mal bei ebay da gibt es ganz oft schnäpchen  ich Persöhnlich kauf mir ja im März ein neues Ghost Rennrad und dazu auch ein Ghost Trikot aber kaufe das Trikot doch bei meinen Fahrrad Händler trotz es sehr teuer ist aber egal 

gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (9. Februar 2008)

Ich habe die Ghost Team Winter - Jacke.

Die Verarbeitung und der Tragekomfort ist sehr gut und Atmungsaktivität ist auch voll ok.  
Einziger Wermutstropfen - die Jacke ist nicht winddicht. 
Geht aber auch so - muss man halt was winddichtes drunter ziehen!
Abgesehen davon war sie für mich kostenlos - ein Geschenk meines Händlers.  
Und einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.


----------



## Snakeskin (9. Februar 2008)

@ghostin
die Sachen kannste beruhigt kaufen, sind echt klasse verarbeitet und funktionieren gut. Ich habe fast die kpl.Kollektion.


----------



## BarryAllen (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Hab auch das Team-Trikot, die Kurze Radhose (mit Trägern) und die 08er CC-handschuhe. Super Quali, Tragekomfort ist sehr gut.


lg,
Barry


----------



## Krümmel (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo!!

Wie fallen die Klamotten denn von der Größe her aus? Finds immer schwer die Sachen ohne vorheriges anprobieren zu kaufen. Ich glaube ich besitze Sachen von M - XL !!  Habe aber leider keinen Händler in der Nähe der Ghost Klamotten vertreibt.

... @BarryAllen : ...würd mich auch bei den Handschuhen interessieren!! 

Vielen Dank!

Oli


----------



## gremlino (13. Februar 2008)

> Wie fallen die Klamotten denn von der Größe her aus?



soweit ich weiß, recht klein.

Nächste Woche kommen die 08er Trikots, da bin ich ja mal gerspannt......


----------



## Snakeskin (13. Februar 2008)

immer eine nummer größer nehmen.


----------



## JCDenton (26. Februar 2008)

Im Ghost Shop gibts nun die neuen Klamotten fürn Sommer. 
Wenn mein AMR7500Plus nun jetzt im März kommt werd ich mir bei der Gelegenheit das neue kurzarm Trikot mal beim Händler anschauen. Hab aber schon das vom letzten Jahr und bräucht eigentlich eher mal ne langarm Version. Mal gespannt wann die verfügbar ist


----------



## gremlino (8. März 2008)

juuuhhuuuuu.     gerade war die Post da, hab mein Team Trikot 2008 endlich bekommen. Sieht geil aus und ist sehr gut verarbeitet:


----------



## JCDenton (8. März 2008)

eigentlich dem letztjährigen ziemlich ähnlich, nur das die ganze Werbung fehlt (was natürlich absolut nicht verkehrt ist!). Vielleicht hol ich mir auch noch eines.
Ach ja, fallen die auch wieder so groß aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krümmel (8. März 2008)

Also ich finde das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus!!!   Schade, dass es das Trikot nicht als Langarm gibt. Werde mir aber trotzdem überlegen es mir auch zuzulegen. 

@gremlino: Hast Du es direkt bei Ghost bestellt?

Grüße


----------



## gremlino (11. März 2008)

ich habs mal ganz optimistisch in XXL bestellt, normal habe ich 54 oder XL, sprich fällt wieder eher kleiner aus. Aber ich trage es auch nicht knalleeng. Also wie 2007 immer eine Nummer größer bestellen!  

@Krümmel: Nö, beim Berggott, da war es auch 10 Euro günstiger und der Versand sind nur 2,50Euro.


----------



## pillehille (4. Juni 2008)

HI,

hat zufällig noch einer von euch ein Ghost Team Trikot von 2007 in XL, kurzärmelig? 
Also das mit der ganzen Werbung drauf?

Ich suche das schon länger, mir gefällt das nämlich richtig gut; aber man findet das leider nirgens


Gruß Philipp


----------

